# Betta pic update ^.^



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Battery died before I could get good pics of everyone...

First up, Lemon and all of his lemon-e glory. 









































This is Amai.









Kenji.

































Mitzy.









Mitzy & Valor.









Rubie.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Those are very pretty Bettas .


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

those are absolutely gorgeous fish! Wish I could find bettas that look half as healthy around here - might even consider having one some day ^_^


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'm really picky over which fish I get. Don't like having similar ones at the same time.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh wow, there gorgeous!!!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Those rock! I really like amai and Kenji...Cool names for cool fish =D


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

awsum bettas


----------

